

Send SMS messages from any sender - AntonTrollback
http://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsmspuck.se%2F
Swedish service.<p>Update: I tried. works
======
alt_
Interesting. I didn't know it was possible, but, seeing as it is an UDP-like
unidirectional message and an old system, it isn't surprising.

Wikipedia has more information for the interested[1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMS_spoofing>

------
nivertech
_"Kostnaden för sms:et är 10 kr plus eventuell operatörsavgift."_

 _"The cost of the text message is 10 SEK plus possible operator fees"_

10 SEK = $1.5 USD

------
mootothemax
Any decent SMS gateway should let you send messages from who the hell you
want. Add far as analogies go, it works pretty much the range as email, and
would take the same fundamental redesign to fix.

~~~
jonknee
Email at least has SPF records and DKIM.

------
danielrhodes
You can do this from any SMS gateway, as there is no real verification.
However most gateways do not allow their users to spoof the sender because
predictably the carriers do not like it.

~~~
mino
Indeed, it's nothing new. I've used this trick so many times with friends :)

~~~
crypteasy
If you don't mind me asking, how do you do it?

------
dools
We have this feature in 8centsms.com but we verify ownership of mobile
numbers. We've had problems with spammers sending fraudulent "from" headers
like "BTUK" (ie. british telecom) so we recently put in some checks to ensure
we have to manually verify each account once they spend up to a certain
amount. I think that if you're blindly allowing people to spoof the sender id
you're just asking for trouble ... Also this seems to be a pretty expensive
prank ;)

------
rokhayakebe
You can use this trick to listen to anyone's voicemail (by identifying the
calling number as the recipient's number) if they do not have a password.
Anyone. Talk about security hole.

~~~
olihb
This doesn't work on my cellphone's voicemail. I guess the new systems closed
that hole.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I am not sure about that. I tried it as recently as 6 months ago.

------
gst
Nothing new.

Skype also allows you to freely choose the sending number of your SMS
(however, it first checks if you can receive SMS at this number).

